# Need help finding property in Abruzzo. Make $ and do a good deed!



## Anacapa

We are a family originally from Sweden, now with 16 years in 
California looking to permanently relocate to the Abruzzo region
In Italy. We have made a few trips to Italy and are open to most
Areas in Abruzzo, but we want a sea view and 30 min or less 
proximity to the ocean. 
Want: ruin/country house with 1 or more Hectares of land.
Price: cheap! We have $40k cash, and a lot in a small Eco 
development in mulege, Mexico valued at $65k to trade.

We hear stories of people coming across amazing deals working
with the locals, and are dreaming of the same. Ideally we would
like to find someone that we can pay to act as our liaison in locating
our dream property. Our next trip will be in august/September, 
but two kids 3/1 makes it difficult to drive from farm to farm
asking who is willing to sell what...

If you are interested in helping just let us know what your idea
of compensation would be.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## italiarsenal

Hi, we are a family with a young daughter who moved to abruzzo last year, we rented first as we searched around. Took a lot a trips out and about but eventually got what we hope was a good bargain. We are happy to offer some advice based on what we found, our daughter is two and settled into life here beautifully, as we all have. She will start her pre school in September which she is very excited about! We were helped by many kind people here and wouldn't want any compensation for any help we can pass on in return.


----------



## bunty16

*abruzzo*



Anacapa said:


> We are a family originally from Sweden, now with 16 years in
> California looking to permanently relocate to the Abruzzo region
> In Italy. We have made a few trips to Italy and are open to most
> Areas in Abruzzo, but we want a sea view and 30 min or less
> proximity to the ocean.
> Want: ruin/country house with 1 or more Hectares of land.
> Price: cheap! We have $40k cash, and a lot in a small Eco
> development in mulege, Mexico valued at $65k to trade.
> 
> We hear stories of people coming across amazing deals working
> with the locals, and are dreaming of the same. Ideally we would
> like to find someone that we can pay to act as our liaison in locating
> our dream property. Our next trip will be in august/September,
> but two kids 3/1 makes it difficult to drive from farm to farm
> asking who is willing to sell what...
> 
> If you are interested in helping just let us know what your idea
> of compensation would be.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


/SNIP/ Do be careful putting a notice out like this as there are some dodgy agencies/people about that will exploit you.


----------



## italiarsenal

Agree with Bunty, you can find out plenty from these forums without having to offer up money. our experiences with estate agents were not the highlight of our adventure, whether that was the bigger Italian agencies or the 'go between' type British speakers that operate around the forums. But everyone's experience is different I'm sure.


----------



## Anacapa

Thanks for the suggestions!

/SNIP/
Happy Independence Day!


----------



## pudd 2

hi we have several sweadish freands who have setled in abruzzo and they are verry happy here if you want 25 mins beach 15 mins ski resort you should look at my vilage Pretoro in the cheti region of abruzzo we came here 9 years ago to start up a bb and we have people stop from all over the world , and you can see the sea from our house , abruzzo is one of the few places in the world were you can ski in the morning and swim in the afeternoon if you need further imfo wate till you have posted a few more times and pm me or look on my sinature and contact me that way by the way i dont sell houses but i do sell abruzzo


----------



## Anacapa

*Thank you all!*

It really is wonderful that you offer advice solely based on the fact
that you love where you live. We will coming to Abruzzo at the
end of august. Suggestions on comfortable, inexpensive, accommodations 
for a family of four will be greatly appreciated!

Ciao


----------



## Genzana

*Great location but budget carefully*

Hi Anacapa,
Abruzzo is amazing and there are some great deals, certainly compared to most of Europe. The region has a lot of the benefits without some of the problems which plague other 'affordable' regions in Italy.
That said, I think your budget may not buy you as much as you think. (And if an unscrupulous estate agent tells you it will, I wouldn't trust them!) 
Renovating ruins costs a helluva lot of money, especially if done tastefully. A few years back, I bought a moderately-sized inland property in a village with a sound structure and new roof but no land. It cost me E55k to buy, but I spent easily over E70k more to make it even close to liveable. I know I got a good deal on the house (I shopped around a lot) and we did the renovation ourselves (so as small a budget as you can imagine while not compromising too much on materials).
Hope that helps give some context to your search!
One other thing to note is that Abruzzan homes were not typically built with surrounding land (but rather clustered in fortified villages for protection while the fields were in the valley below). That means that properties with land attached are gold dust, the nice ones even more so.
I'm very envious - good luck.


----------



## Genzana

PS This is a nice rental property which holds 4. The English-speaking family who own it also have small children and may be able to help you with your search.
Holiday apartment in Sulmona, Vallecorvo with walking, beach/lake nearby, log fire, balcony/terrace, rural retreat, TV, DVD


----------



## pudd 2

0n the accomadian front we are full the whole of august but if you like if you give me an idea of your needs there are lots of hollidays lets near pretoro and pretoro if you look at a map of abruzzor is right in the middle of abruzzo ideal for exploring abruzzo its 35 mins from pescara arport to whitch flys a plane from otowa evrey week , we have freands from florida who fly to otowa and then on to pescara , but rome airport is only 2.5 hours away i hope this helps


----------



## christinedelrosso

Anacapa,

Hi, I am Christine Originally from SF Bay area ofCalifornia also now living on Abruzzo. I have dual citizenship. It has been an amazing wonderful journey for me. But I came a lone without a family and it has had its challenges hurdles. If there is anything I can do to help just ask. 
Sincerely, Christine 




Anacapa said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> /SNIP/
> Happy Independence Day!


----------

